# H: 1X SKAVEN MEGA ARMY BUNDLE +2x IOB SKAVEN + Extras - W: Space Wolves or Eldar



## geneticdeviant (Sep 17, 2009)

I havea complete Skaven army Mega Army bundle , as new from Games Workshop. This is a huge set sold around xmas time on their website. http://www.dakkadakka.com/s/i/at/at2/2011/10/26/77b3ec5c9c1cf875c00dcd5bfc6cda09_50675.jpg 

In addition I have two lots of the Skaven Miniatures from the Island of Blood sets. Plus i have finecast of Queek and Skweel and current edition codex and Magic cards for Skaven in 8th edition.

A complete army that is all unpainted, except queek and skweel which are undercoated. One island of Blood set has been built but the rest is not built.

Also I can include a gamesday 2011 Skaven model to whoever takes this from me.

Looking for cash sale (paypal) or trade for the following:


I am looking for pre-built and possibly pre-painted space wolves stuff. Also I am looking for the following Eldar stuff. Warwalkers, a Falcon, a Fire Prism, a Night Spinner, guardian jetbikes, howling banshees, Pheonix Lords, Shinig Spears,Vypers, Wraithguard, Seer Council. I would also love to get hold of jetbike seer councils.

Please make your offers


----------

